# scent management



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it best to get dressed when you get to the property or at home? I keep my clothes in a scent free bag, but what about my boots?


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

The later the better.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

wind is the only management tool to use


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The Last Mango said:


> wind is the only management tool to use


Depends on how you hunt. Don't take any chances. Later the better.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

My grandfather chain smoked while he hunted and never used any scent blocking gear. He just hunted the wind and killed plenty of deer in blue jeans and plaid shirts. 

I've done it both ways...used the scent blocking clothes, soap, sprays, etc and also just hunted in regular camo with the wind in my face. Killed deer both ways. 

IMO, the wind is your friend.


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

Keep in mind this is October, the wind swirls.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

ya that's been the problem. i get in the stand at 2pm and the wind switches directions at 230 then again at 245.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've never used any sort of scent blocker and have had deer close enough to pet at times.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

I hunt very public land in northern VA that has the Appalachian trail running through it. i wash my clothes with scent killing soap, get dressed once i get there then spray down, but i wonder how much the deer care about since there are literally hundreds of people hiking through the woods each week. i feel like they almost have to be accustom to the smell of humans. i just try to set up far enough away from the trail in hopes hikers will spook deer my way. havent seen any deer there yet that werent dead on the side of the road, but trying again tomorrow morning. crappy way to hunt but its all i got for now


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

OrangeS30 said:


> I've never used any sort of scent blocker and have had deer close enough to pet at times.


 More than likely thats not the case with mature deer.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I read an article in field and stream a couple of months ago. They tested various scent control methods using a police dog trying to find a person. The longest it took the dog was during the control with no scent. I'm sure the scent blocking stuff doesn't hurt but based on their little experiment, it didn't seem to help much either.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

yea i heard about that study, it kind of makes you wonder if it's the right thing to do or just a way for people to make money off of hunters. and I don't hunt public land, so there isn't any human traffic on my property on a regular basis. but what i do have is heavily wooded areas and two lanes that run across the property from the power company. What i think i really need to do is add some more tree stands to the property during the off season.


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

oceanhokie said:


> I hunt very public land in northern VA that has the Appalachian trail running through it. i wash my clothes with scent killing soap, get dressed once i get there then spray down, but i wonder how much the deer care about since there are literally hundreds of people hiking through the woods each week. i feel like they almost have to be accustom to the smell of humans. i just try to set up far enough away from the trail in hopes hikers will spook deer my way. havent seen any deer there yet that werent dead on the side of the road, but trying again tomorrow morning. crappy way to hunt but its all i got for now


Do not give up. The deer are there because you see them dead from time to time. Getting as far away from everyone is a good idea. Also I have found that having confidence in anything I am doing makes all the difference. If I believe that I will see deer I will concentrate harder and hunt harder than if I am not sure that I am not just wasting my time. If that is what you have to work with then you just have to do what you have to do. Your time will come and that "BIG BOY" will give the opportunity you have waited so long for. DON'T GIVE UP. You are still getting to hunt. Good luck and I hope to see your post showing of that deer of a lifetime! BTW gland-u-lure by buck stop scents gives me a great deal of confidence that I will not be busted by the deers great sense of smell. Just my opinions.


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

willydavenport said:


> I read an article in field and stream a couple of months ago. They tested various scent control methods using a police dog trying to find a person. The longest it took the dog was during the control with no scent. I'm sure the scent blocking stuff doesn't hurt but based on their little experiment, it didn't seem to help much either.


I wonder if the dogs were just smelling whatever scent that was chosen as a masking scent. I don't care if a deer smells another deer as long as it doesn't smell me. As I have mentioned in previous posts, I have alot of success with a product called gland-u-lure. It is made by Buck Stop Scents and works great. It gives me confidence that I will not get "busted" by a curious nose.


----------

